# How do I store focaccia dough?



## Shaheen (Jan 12, 2007)

I have made a dough for making focaccia bread in the morning. Can I leave the dough out overnight or does it need to be refigerated? (It's about 70 degrees here) Will the results be as good as the one made immediately? We are not used to the idea of storing dough and mom makes fresh chapati (Indian bread) every morning, so I am a bit confused  Thanks for any help!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 12, 2007)

I've left mine covered in the bowl, in the refridgerator over night. Then punched it down, let it rest and come to room temp, put on baking sheet dimple it, brush with evoo and sprinkle with salt, cover with a piece of plastic wrap sprayed with pam and let rise about half and hour or til it's where you want it. Then bake. I don't let mine rise much as my family likes the flatter more chewy foccacia.

kadesma


----------



## Shaheen (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks! I did just that! I topped it with caramelised onions, garlic, black olives and mozzarella. Everyone loved it!

I've never heard of pam. What is it?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2007)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> thanks! I did just that! I topped it with caramelised onions, garlic, black olives and mozzarella. Everyone loved it!
> 
> I've never heard of pam. What is it?


Shaheen,
you're welcome glad I could help you   Pam is just a vegetable cooking spray. It comes in a can and helps keep foods from sticking to pans and things. You could do about the same thing by just taking a paper towel or napkin and putting cooing oil on it then rub the plastic wrap to coat it and keep the dough from sticking as it rises. I do this as I've had the dough get a nice rise and when I remove the wrap it sticks so badly that i deflats the dough and I have to do another rise.. That's the reason for using it.
kadesma


----------



## Shaheen (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks once again!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2007)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> Thanks once again!


My pleasure, any time.
kadesma


----------



## Aria (Jan 19, 2007)

*focaccia*

Shaheen, Thanks for the reminder to make focaccia topped with caramelized onions,garlic,black olives and muzzarella. And I find if I cover (tightly) with plastic wrap; I don't need to use pam or any grease. Less work and easy clean up.


----------

